# Installer Mac O X tiger



## quebecmac (26 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous: Je suis vraiment "newbie" dans les Mac's, je me suis fait Donner un G4 quick silver , juste la tour et du acheter le clavier original+souris(non mac mais optique à fil), j'aurais besoin d'un p'tit coup de pouce pour installer le OS...car aucune idée comment,surtout les racourcis clavier,quoi pesser etc. Ce serai vraiment apprécié,le PC est pour mon gars qui aura besoin pour ces études,je suis très calé en windows (pc's),leur entretien logiciel et +, mais pas en Mac.Je voudrais surtout pas faire une gaffe.Les disques d'intallations? juste 1 ou 4 ? ...
Merci d'avance 
@+


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2010)

bonjour

c'est vraiment simple comme tout

tu achetes un OS  tiger ( site d'occaze , plus vendu neuf par apple)
couleur *NOIRE
surtout pas gris
*
et tu l'installes 
terminé

( et il serait très judicieux d'en booster la ram  ( 1,5 GB maxi)


----------



## pickwick (26 Avril 2010)

Comme le dit pascalformac :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/SYSTEME-APPLE-MA...s_Logiciels?hash=item3cac6ef8ee#ht_874wt_1167


----------



## tsss (26 Avril 2010)

En v'là des raccourcis 

Bienvenu sur mac


----------



## quebecmac (27 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> c'est vraiment simple comme tout
> 
> ...


 Merci de vos réponses, cela va surement m'aider, mais kk chose me chikote...ou tu prends ça 1.5 Gb de Dim Sdram pc133,casi impossible a trouver,pour l'instant j'ai 640 Mb,et d'après ce que j'ai comme info pour Tiger c'est 256Mo.
Encore Merci,très cool de répondre ,donnerais des news....
@+


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

256 Mo c'est le minimum requis pour installer (en théorie). Pour utiliser c'est 512 Mo mais faut pas trop pousser grand-mère dans les orties... 1 Go avec Tiger c'est bien.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2010)

quebecmac a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses, cela va surement m'aider, mais kk chose me chikote...ou tu prends ça 1.5 Gb
> @+


A la source,  coco , à la source

chez Apple

en bas section memory

http://support.apple.com/kb/SP108

et en passant
3 slot pour  PC-100 3.3v, unbuffered, 8-byte, non-parity 168-pin SDRAM

et chez macway les 512  ( en 133 ) sont entre 29 et 49&#8364;


----------



## quebecmac (28 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> A la source, coco , à la source
> 
> chez Apple
> 
> ...


 Oui ,Merci...mais j'habite au Québec...et ici très difficile de ce procurer de la dim sdram...très vieux et ultra dépassé  Merci kand meme 
Autre chose lors du boot j'ai des bonhommes suivis d'un fichier avec un " ? " ,c'est koi ca?
Comment ouvrir le cd ou dvd  , j'aimerais bien faire usage avant de la garocher au bout des bras :modo:...Merci de me lire et vos conseils 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------

*Storage*


One of the following hard disk drives6: 
40GB 5400-rpm Ultra ATA/66 
60GB 7200-rpm Ultra ATA/66 
80GB 7200-rpm Ultra ATA/66

Sur leur site "j'ai mis en rouge" ce qui suposement va avec,mais celui installé est un 7200 rpm 40gb...pour le setting des jumpers, il est en "cable select" 16 cyl.

Que me suggerez vous? Mon Dieu avoir su....., quelle touche pour ouvrir cd?:sick:

@+


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2010)

au canada  en quelques secondes, boite canadienne, en a des brouettes entieres, pas cher, dont kingston
http://www.memorydepot.com/index.asp


----------



## quebecmac (28 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> au canada en quelques secondes, boite canadienne, en a des brouettes entieres, pas cher, dont kingston
> http://www.memorydepot.com/index.asp


 
Vraiment pas cher du tout..Merci 
Pour le reste de mon message,avez  vous un idée...
Merci d'avance 
@+


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2010)

conseil
base toi sur les references Macway  ( ou autre bon  specialiste y en a des dizaines avec " preselecteur par modele d'ordi")  pour les données techniques et look 

autre reference serieuse avec selecteur
mémoire chez crucial

et verifier ensuite sur un marchand tous terrains que... c'est bien la même


----------



## quebecmac (29 Avril 2010)

-------------------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 

*Storage*


One of the following hard disk drives6: 
40GB 5400-rpm Ultra ATA/66 
60GB 7200-rpm Ultra ATA/66 
80GB 7200-rpm Ultra ATA/66

Sur leur site "j'ai mis en rouge" ce qui suposement va avec,mais celui installé est un 7200 rpm 40gb...pour le setting des jumpers, il est en "cable select" 16 cyl.

Que me suggerez vous? Mon Dieu avoir su....., quelle touche pour ouvrir cd?:sick:

@+
[/QUOTE]
 Oui ,Merci...mais j'habite au Québec...et ici très difficile de ce procurer de la dim sdram...très vieux et ultra dépassé  Merci kand meme 
Autre chose lors du boot j'ai des bonhommes suivis d'un fichier avec un " ? " ,c'est koi ca?
Comment ouvrir le cd ou dvd  , j'aimerais bien faire usage avant de la garocher au bout des bras :modo:...Merci de me lire et vos conseils 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------

*Storage*


One of the following hard disk drives6: 
40GB 5400-rpm Ultra ATA/66 
60GB 7200-rpm Ultra ATA/66 
80GB 7200-rpm Ultra ATA/66

Sur leur site "j'ai mis en rouge" ce qui suposement va avec,mais celui installé est un 7200 rpm 40gb...pour le setting des jumpers, il est en "cable select" 16 cyl.

Que me suggerez vous? Mon Dieu avoir su....., quelle touche pour ouvrir cd?:sick:
Svp.....Besoin d'aide sur tout mon écri ci -haut....
Merci de votre patience


----------



## Invité (2 Mai 2010)

F12 pour ouvrir le superdrive, ou bouton gauche de la souris enfoncée dès le boot.

Pour les jumpers, si il n'y a qu'un seul disque : master.


----------



## quebecmac (4 Mai 2010)

Invité a dit:


> F12 pour ouvrir le superdrive, ou bouton gauche de la souris enfoncée dès le boot.
> 
> Pour les jumpers, si il n'y a qu'un seul disque : master.


 
T'es très cool de répondre "Invité" ,j'avais pas l'a moindre idée comment,et Merci aussi pour les jumpers,selon mes connaiss. avec les Pc's Si juste 1 HDD c'est Master,y en a qui mettent en "cable select" mais peu ou pas récomandé. Quend tu (vous) dis (tez) LORS DU BOOT, c'est quand l'écran est gris???
Merci encore de votre patience


----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2010)

Sur Mac le boot ça commence avec le "boing" ! 

A propos, sur le forum c'est convivial, par défaut on se tutoie.


----------



## quebecmac (7 Mai 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Sur Mac le boot ça commence avec le "boing" !
> 
> A propos, sur le forum c'est convivial, par défaut on se tutoie.


 K d'abord ,dis moi (avec photos) les Pu....ns boutons du keyboard,ciboire meme downloadé le .pdf (selon No. de serie chez "Popomme") est c'est plus embrouillé qu'autre chose,moi qui était si fier de posseder un Mac ...ils disent koi faire,mais si on connait pas les touches/clavier (signification) koi d'autre faire???? mais un point de gagné...reussi à ouvrir le DVD....WOW   ....,et le dvd macosx mais "il" le rejete.....le peu de temps libre que j'ai,lui consacre et il me fait ch.....r à chaque fois,sont tous comme ça :bebe:????


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2010)

quebecmac a dit:


> K d'abord ,dis moi (avec photos) les Pu....ns boutons du keyboard,ciboire meme downloadé le .pdf (selon No. de serie chez "Popomme") est c'est plus embrouillé qu'autre chose,moi qui était si fier de posseder un Mac ...ils disent koi faire,mais si on connait pas les touches/clavier (signification) koi d'autre faire???? mais un point de gagné...reussi à ouvrir le DVD....WOW   ....,et le dvd macosx mais "il" le rejete.....le peu de temps libre que j'ai,lui consacre et il me fait ch.....r à chaque fois,sont tous comme ça :bebe:????



Ah, là on atteint les limites 
Désolé, je ne comprends rien !


----------



## quebecmac (8 Mai 2010)

Pas compliqué, je veux trouver sur image ou semblable qu'eest-ce les touches du clavier "Significations" pas pareil que le winshnout ,si kekun comprends mon point, nice sinon....:mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2010)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/clavier.html

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75459-fr

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Keyboard

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1343?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## quebecmac (11 Mai 2010)

Merci "MOON",ce cela que ça prenait 
@+


----------

